# Visit to Northants mines



## alex76 (May 22, 2011)

Hay folks myself and fellow explorers Chris34 and Matts are planning on visiting Thrapston mines in Northamptonshire anyone fancy joining us for this grand explore own safety gear will be required i.e. Head protection, lighting, waterproofs ect. Let me know peeps


----------



## rikj (May 22, 2011)

From a safety point of view someone should have an O2 monitor or miners' lamp. By their nature ironstone mines have areas of depleted oxygen.


----------



## MD (May 23, 2011)

i reckon me and the missus would be up for this mate 
keep me posted when and where 
cheers


----------



## alex76 (May 23, 2011)

MD said:


> i reckon me and the missus would be up for this mate
> keep me posted when and where
> cheers



Yeah will do mate got a couple of more bits to get like the lighting we have for taking shots has only got about an hours worth of battery life and got a little more research for the precise location. Yeah will do bud we got to catch it before we have a shit load of rain


Yeah you’re right Rikj I have herd the air can get pretty bad in these old mines and a monitor is on the shopping list but if there to expensive I am going to try the canary in a cage:shocked: lol


----------



## krela (May 23, 2011)

Meet up threads are not allowed here... =/


----------

